

The Secret Powers of Time - RSA Animate - emanuer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3oIiH7BLmg
Cultural and generation differences explained with individual perceptions of time.
======
skmurphy
The high speed sketching complementing Zimbardo's talk made for a unique
experience.

